# Temporary bolthole



## bondipj (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to spend three months or so in Portugal over the northern winter but I am not familiar with the country. 
I would like somewhere I can do a bit of cycling, hiking etc Would like somewhere on the coast, not too big but not a village either. 
I will be working from home so need good wifi. What is the internet in Portugal like in general? I assume I will be able to find some accommodation. It's more a case at this stage of having a few possibilities to zero in on first.
Cheers


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

bondipj said:


> I want to spend three months or so in Portugal over the northern winter but I am not familiar with the country.
> I would like somewhere I can do a bit of cycling, hiking etc Would like somewhere on the coast, not too big but not a village either.
> I will be working from home so need good wifi. What is the internet in Portugal like in general? I assume I will be able to find some accommodation. It's more a case at this stage of having a few possibilities to zero in on first.
> Cheers


Portugal has 2 coasts a vast number of places near the coasts so you need to define it a bit better. Some costal places are busy in summer and quiet in winter. Caldas da Rainha is a small non-resort town with with good links to Lisbon and access to a couple of bays/lagoons and some rugged coast, probably better to use a site like AirBnb and go to one place to start with then book further places when there as you get a better idea of where you want to be. People are generally very helpful here. Internet is good in most parts where there are people ie small towns.


----------



## bondipj (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the guidance. I realise my question is a bit vague given the many options. Being within striking distance of Lisbon would be nice. I think I will look around there although a friend has stayed in the Tavira region a few times and suggested that. Will keep researching.


----------

